

DAY 3 – We Can Go TWICE AS HIGH... AGAIN  - dfran02
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/readingrainbow/bring-reading-rainbow-back-for-every-child-everywh/posts/860617

======
dang
Buried as dupe, among other reasons.

